# Happy birthday Kelebek!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:birthday: :leap: :birthday: :balloons: :stars: arty: :clap: 

Have a great day!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!! *

Hope that you have a WONDERFUL DAY!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

WOOT :wahoo: 

:birthday: to you :birthday: to you :birthday: dear Allison :birthday: To you :gift:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

* :birthday: :birthday: HAPPY, HAPPY B-DAY ALLISON!!!!!!! :birthday: :birthday: *


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:stars: :stars: :stars: :gift: :gift: :gift: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

I hope you have a WONDERFUL day.

:birthday: :gift: arty: :balloons: :birthday:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

arty: :balloons: :birthday: Hope you have a great one!!!!!  :balloons: arty:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

:gift: :gift: arty: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:stars: arty: :birthday: :dance: :gift: :stars:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

:birthday: :gift: :balloons: :birthday: arty: 

(and I hope that you have babies for a birthday present too!)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

arty: party!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you All!!! :wink: :grouphug: :wink: :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Allison..... :wahoo: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Man - I need a barn camera that I can streamline on the internet. Hubby wants to go to dinner and the only thing I can think about is Dobie - this girl is the death of me.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

 :shades: :clap: :leap: :gift: arty: :balloons: :dance: :wahoo: 

:birthday: :stars: :birthday: 

( :hair:  = :coffee2: )

:birthday: 

:sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Man - I need a barn camera that I can streamline on the internet. Hubby wants to go to dinner and the only thing I can think about is Dobie - this girl is the death of me.


 I know how ya feel.....but to have to worry on your birthday ....now that is tough...... :hug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:balloons: Happy birthday allison! :balloons: 
:hug:


----------

